# Terminator and bonobo.ui



## lightspd (Jun 6, 2012)

I started getting the following error after the last series of updates, when I try to run Terminator.


```
ImportError: could not import bonobo.ui
```

I have tried recompiling and installing terminator and the following:
devel/bonobo
devel/libbonobo
x11-toolkits/libbonoboui

I'm at a loss as to which library I need to rebuild to get it working again.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lightspd (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, after trying different things in python client, turns out python was compiled with UCS2 flagged and not 4, so I recompiled it and other python packages required for terminator, and now it works.

My question now is what's the best way to recompile all the affected packages. Will *portmaster -r python26* be fine?


----------

